# Lukewarm Coffee



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm looking for some tips.

Workflow:

I pre-warm the portafilta/basket in the machine and heat the cup with the kettle, steam milk to the point where I can no longer hold the base of the jug, pull the shot and then assemble.

Each time the drink is lukewarm.

I don't have thick side walled or dual walled cups but would this make a huge difference?

..message ends..


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Is the milk or the shot too cool or both?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Do you have a thermometer?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If the cup is hot, the milk is hot and the PF is warm then all that's left in the equation is the brew water being too cool.

Has the machine been on long enough to make the group head too hot to touch ?

What machine do you have (does it have a steam pressure gauge ?) ?


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

If you are like me, the jug is too hot before the milk is that hot. Try a thermometer or use a thin cloth. My money would be on lukewarm milk...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I like lukewarm drinks ...


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Do you have small people in your house? That's the root cause of 90% of my lukewarm coffee or other beverage issues.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Small people ???


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

espressotechno said:


> Small people ???


Her real name is Snow White


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

What machine is it ? Try running some water through the brew head into a cup and check to see how hot it is . ?


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

pgarrish said:


> If you are like me, the jug is too hot before the milk is that hot. Try a thermometer or use a thin cloth. My money would be on lukewarm milk...


 @pgarrish

Just took your advice and I was cutting off the milk temp at around 50°C. Using the thermometer to 60 has made such a difference. There's no way I could hold the jug at that temp

Might investigate a "better" jug.

Thanks.


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Is the milk or the shot too cool or both?


Looks like it's the milk. I was cutting off about 10 degrees to early.


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

Missy said:


> Do you have small people in your house? That's the root cause of 90% of my lukewarm coffee or other beverage issues.


Nope, no pets, no plants, no kids. We can go anywhere anytime, nothing and no one to "arrange"


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Sounds perfect... I have pets/ children/ plants aplenty... although the plants aren't doing so well as I've been spending too much time looking after the others. In my case though it's probably just as well I have other aspects to my existence, otherwise my entire house would be full of coffee paraphernalia.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I drink long blacks and wasn't too pleased with how hot the drinks were run into a cold mug. I switched to borosilicate ones. No need to preheat them. I did look at dual wall but there were too many complaints about how fragile they were. Also leaks. I like black tea with a bit of lemon and had bought what were supposed to be heat proof glass mugs before and found that they weren't really. I got lucky with this lot as they can even stand boiling water straight out of a kettle.

They do have a problem though. Any trace of anything left after washing them shows rather well and if the handle on the ones we have are held while the mug is scrubbed vigorously and firmly the handle may part company with the mug itself. That I suspect is down to keeping them thin so that they really are heatproof.








I use puly cafe on them now and again.

John

-


----------

